# 3D loopover



## brododragon (Jan 15, 2020)

My idea is to get a hollow metal ball and 3D Print pieces of a sphere. You would assemble it around the ball. This would have the same turning idea as loopover.


----------



## Ben Whitmore (Jan 15, 2020)

Loopover is a torus, not a sphere, and you'd have trouble building a physical version because the inner radius and outer radius are different, which would mean that some pieces would have to be different sizes and you wouldn't be able to do moves along one of the axes.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 15, 2020)

Ben Whitmore said:


> Loopover is a torus


But a torus is a ring.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> But a torus is a ring.


… Which is not a sphere, yes.

There have been quite a few puzzles where tiles can be moved in a loop:





Hungarian Globe / Equator







www.jaapsch.net









Massage Ball 2







www.jaapsch.net




(and a whole bunch more; you can see the whole list on Jaap's Puzzle Page)

However, these don't have the _topology_ of the standard Loopover game (which is a torus), and it's simply not possible to embed a torus into a sphere. (A sphere's sides do "wrap around", but they wrap around in a different and incompatible way from how the torus's sides "wrap around".)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 15, 2020)

Yeah, I have the v-sphere which is what I think you are describing, but it is not a loopover.


----------

